# NEWCONS, GELI, and the keyboard



## blackflow (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a problem with vt(4). Regardless whether I set  hw.vga.textmode the geli passphrase prompt on boot skips keys. It's random, it doesn't depend on typing speed. Key after key, some would not be registered and have to be repeated. For now I've set kern.geom.eli.visible_passphrase but ideally the geli prompt should output asterisks to at least acknowledge the keypress.

So my question is whether this is known, is something I can configure for, or is a bug to report?

*Edit*: FreeBSD 10.1 amd64


----------



## kpa (Dec 1, 2014)

I've noticed similar behaviour on the mountroot prompt (I messed up the GPT labels when transfering a system to a new disk and was dropped to the prompt on boot) when using the vt(4) console. Typing doesn't work most often but when it works it skips keys and typing speed is close to one character per five seconds.


----------



## blackflow (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, I filed a bug report PR 195683. Not sure what else I can do.


----------

